# Gotama Jr -trauma



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Yep. It happened to our two pair also. I had bought them at a year end clearance, so figured not able to return them. I think epoxy is best and keeping them. It is an awesome ski for the gals. However, if you paid full price you may want to return them to see how they'll take care of you. Nonetheless, it seems to be a characteristic of their lower cost kids version.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

It sounds to me like that's the kind of damage that would be caused by the sharp edge of the other ski as he falls or crosses the tips. I've seen that kind of damage on my skis. Epoxy is a good choice.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes definietly the type of damage cause by the edge of the other ski, just much more severe than I have ever seen. They are last year's model, and when we bring them back to the store next year we get 50% of the purchase price credited to our next purchase. He skis them well, linking turns through mellow bumps. I think we will just do the epoxy thing and keep them til next season.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I've worked in a shop for awhile now and doubt any shop would warranty that sort of damage...that being said the adult gotamas have had several warranty issues incl delamination and blown sidewalls. 24 hr epoxy works great just sand, clean with alcohol, and follow the instructions on the package.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Chepora,
what do you think about preventive epoxy- putting epoxy along the entire edge of the topsheet to lessen the likelyhood of more damage?


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

i had a pair of the last years gotamas and they did the same thing. this is way beyond just a bit of topsheet chipping from the skis banging into each other, this is like widespread falling apart.

I contacted our local Volkl rep who told me the first press of the skis (fall 09) had this problem, they were replaced no questions asked.

These were not the Goat Jr's...but it sounds like the same issue.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

If you are going to go to the trouble of preventative epoxy you might consider using a fairly new formula called G-Flex epoxy. It is marketed towards fiberglass boat repair, and perhaps the best and strongest epoxy on the market to date. I have used it for some bomber repairs on plastic whitewater kayaks, a fiberglass canoe, and it has worked best of all with my carbon fiber paddles. Without delving into too much detail, g-flex has been good for a preventative edgecoat, as well as for fighting (curing?) delamination issues

A kit of resin and hardner (you mix equal parts) that totals 16oz (if my memory isn't failing) costs about $40 from NRS, maybe CKS too... the two gels come in seperate squeeze bottles instead of the regular syringe type at the hardware store too which makes the two sides a lot less likely to contaminate. Bottom line: regular plastic epoxy is good, but g-flex is better


----------



## JohnMuirJr. (Nov 28, 2010)

I have gotamas, and they are chipping too. When the skis chatter the edges get beat up. I think the white is fiberglass


----------

